# Programador Master Z2



## la_res (Mar 29, 2011)

Buen día a todos:
Mi nombre es Rafael Lezama, soy Ing. electrónico en Comunicaciones y actualmente doy clases en la Universidad Tecnológica de Puebla en la carrera de Informática.
Mis alumnos me obsequiaron un Programador de PIC's, el Master Z2.
Pero nada mas tenían la tarjeta programadora. El cd lo perdieron, en el cual me imagino que están los drivers y el software necesario para hacerlo funcionar.
El motivo de éste tema, es para solicitar su ayuda, a ver si alguien tiene dicho software, ya que no lo he encontrado en internet.
A continuación les dejo una liga de dicha tarjeta:

http://www.pictronico.com/shop/osc/product_info.php?products_id=125

De antemano, muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que puedan darme.


----------



## edgaho (May 27, 2012)

Hola Rafa, mandame tu correo y te envio unos archivos ojala te sirvan, no los puedo subir pesa 500mb, los he tratado de subir en partes y no he podido creo que tengo problemas con la conexion.

saludos edgaho


----------



## manuelmendoza (Jul 23, 2012)

hola disculpa la molestia tengo el problema que perdi el cd de instalacion del programador master USB z2  para un proyecto,  podrian  ayudarme a adquirirlos  grax


----------

